# Attention All Router Forum Members



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Its Ross's Birthday. Ross is the guy who takes the time every day to see
who's birthday it is and posts it. So its time for all router form members
who have a birthday to wish Ross a Happy Birthday. 
Happy Birthday Ross. Hope you have many more.
Thanks for all you do on the Forum.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Happy birthday Ross and thanks for the work you do for the forum. I enjoy seeing who is having birthdays, it reminds me that I'm not the only one getting old here.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Happy birthday Ross. Do you post your own birthday? If yes, you should get an assistant to do that for you, and to give you a bit of a break.


----------



## mimac (Dec 13, 2009)

Happy birthday Ross, cake and ice cream in the forcast:grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Thought you could pull a fast one, didn't you. There's still a little memory left in these old minds lurking here on the forum.

Happy Birthday Ross. 

Stick, how many pounds of wax do we need for the candles - and what has enuff strength to hold them all upright. 2 propane canisters should give us the right amount of fuel to light them.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy birthday Ross and may you have a great day.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy Ross day. Hope it was a great one with plenty of your favorite desserts.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ross,
Wishing you a day that is as special in every way as you are. Happy Birthday.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ross!!! Hope it was a good one!

David


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy birthday Ross, wishing you all the best for the future.
Jamesjj


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ross, and thank you for your contributions to the forum


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Enjoy oyur day and many more. Your contributions to the forum are most appreciated.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ewwwwww!!!!!

.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Happy Birthday Ross and may many more follow.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Hope you have a Super Happy Birthday Ross !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

All the very best to you Ross for what you do for the forum, also your emails.


----------



## IRestore (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks for All you do! Happy birthday, Ross


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ross. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ross!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ross and many more to come. Thanks for your work on the forum.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday Ross! Thanks for all that you do for us


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ross, and thank you for the effort you put into making us aware of others.


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

Happy Birthday Ross !



Gary


----------



## HoweA (Jul 31, 2013)

Many thanks....Wishing you well....Happy Birthday Ross...........


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Have a Happy Birthday,Ross, always look forward to your posts and read them all. Thanks too for keeping track of all the members birthdays, and letting us know when they are.
Herb


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ross. Have a great day. And many thanks for your efforts to make this forum so great.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy birthday, Ross! Thanks for you work and dedication to the forum and the members.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

A belated Happy Birthday, Ross!


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Happy birthday! Is it time to iron your birthday suit? >


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Have a nice day. N


----------



## Hypnotoad (Apr 17, 2018)

Onya Ross, Happy Birthday and keep up the good work!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ross,

Now I gotta ask: Are you the Larry Ross that was a home builder in the Stone Mountain, Georgia area?

If yes, you built many of the finest homes in the Atlanta Area.

Either way, Happy Birthday!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone I am humbled buy your posts.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

OPG3 said:


> Happy Birthday Ross,
> 
> Now I gotta ask: Are you the Larry Ross that was a home builder in the Stone Mountain, Georgia area?
> 
> ...


No Otis I’m Australian born and bred. >>>


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ross. Sorry I missed it yesterday. I hope it was a good one.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Happy Birthday Ross


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Ross!


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Ross...many, many more...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Happy birthday Ross. May you have a great day, greater than yesterday but not as great as tomorrow and all the tomorrows to follow.


----------



## dawoodguy (Aug 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Ross!


----------



## JGC (Aug 2, 2009)

Happy birthday, I hope you get the chance to make plenty of sawdust ... :smile:


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ray.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

dawoodguy said:


> Happy birthday Ross!


Welcome to the forum Ray . And another happy birthday to you Ross. Let’s not let this thread die lol


----------



## Dan1951 (Mar 21, 2011)

Buon anno, paesano. A bit late, but it's the thought that counts.

Dan


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Happy belated birthday Ross


----------

